# Union Force or Atlas



## FreshFish (Feb 23, 2017)

Ive read the Force is just a cost efficient version of the atlas since the atlas has a little more tech. Is this a true experience from anyone? Definitely in between these 2 for me.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The Force is stiffer overall. Atlas a little smoother.


----------



## FreshFish (Feb 23, 2017)

Nivek said:


> The Force is stiffer overall. Atlas a little smoother.


Thanks, that was easy enough. :smile:


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

Nivek said:


> The Force is stiffer overall. Atlas a little smoother.


I think you got that backwards. I thought the Atlas was your more stiff all mountain binding where as the force was more freestyle oriented and softer. I have both, and I feel like the Atlas are way more responsive.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

It's hard to really pin down the precise differences. I've owned both. I still own the Atlases because compared to the Forces they pull in more trim.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

coloradodirtbag said:


> I think you got that backwards. I thought the Atlas was your more stiff all mountain binding where as the force was more freestyle oriented and softer. I have both, and I feel like the Atlas are way more responsive.


If you ask any of the Union people the Force is one of the stiffest frames. The T.Rice and Forged Carbon are the only stiffer frames. And the highback on the Atlas can be flexed straight backwards at the top. The Force is fully solid.


----------



## llbr22 (Feb 27, 2017)

Plus the Atlas is canted while the Force isn't (I think)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FreshFish (Feb 23, 2017)

I was looking to purchase the Union Force today. Went to pick a size, and wanted to confirm so I went to the union binding size chart.

https://www.unionbindingcompany.com/size-chart

Well wouldn't you know it, I wear a 10.5 boot so i am in the mix of a M or a L Union Binding. Would getting the M make it more low profile than the large, or should I just go with a L. I am leaning towards the L.

Thank you


----------



## llbr22 (Feb 27, 2017)

I have the same size boot and spoke to Union the other day. They said go large. He said You can always cinch in more but you can't ever loosen past the available length 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FreshFish (Feb 23, 2017)

llbr22 said:


> I have the same size boot and spoke to Union the other day. They said go large. He said You can always cinch in more but you can't ever loosen past the available length
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect, thats what I needed to hear. Thank you :grin:


----------



## hankweed (Nov 16, 2015)

I got the 2017 atlas on sale and i absolutely love the bindings... matched it with my Never summer Proto HDX. Yes it has canted foot pedals which is awesome, the torsional flex is great on the high back and yet stiff enough to charge down the mountain. I feel like atlas is more techy and force is more stiff even BUT ive never owned/ridden the forces. Also i ridden with the Rome 390 boss (did not like at all), and the flux nx2 gt hybrid which i did like but extremely stiff. The straps on the unions are awesome, never riding anything but unions..


----------

